# can't install game



## rebelwolf87 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got baldur's gate and baldur's gate 2 and I can't install it. It won't open the file to begin installation at all


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Try installing it in Safe Mode, a few people reported that worked for them.

Baldur's Gate I installation troubles - Microsoft Answers


----------



## rebelwolf87 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I tried that, but my computer doesn't seem to be reading it at all. My boyfriend has the same operating system and everything and it ran fine for him


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

do you mean that the DVD Drive won't read the DVDs?
you can not browse the DVD folder?


----------



## rebelwolf87 (Feb 24, 2012)

yes that is what i meant


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're not able to read the disc then the only other option would be to create an ISO image of the disc and try mounting the image using something like:
DAEMON Tools Lite - Download.com


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

just try it on another DVD drive and see what happens


----------

